# Related? ICT Business Analyst Job title for Skilled Migration



## Raiden123 (Oct 18, 2010)

I am going to work as an Analyst at Accenture Consulting (not in Australia). I will be working in the Information Management Services (AIMS) department on business intelligence. 

After having obtained sufficient job experience, would this job be suitable to apply for skilled migration under the 'ICT Business Analyst' title on the skilled occupations list of Australia??

Thanks!


----------



## jay2xra (Oct 5, 2010)

It could be if you'll get plenty of experience with popular e-business applications like SAP, Oracle e-business suite, Microsoft Dynamics, Siebel, Peoplesoft, etc. Skills specializing on these applications are in demand nowadays. Business Intelligence sounds related too.


----------



## Raiden123 (Oct 18, 2010)

jay2xra said:


> It could be if you'll get plenty of experience with popular e-business applications like SAP, Oracle e-business suite, Microsoft Dynamics, Siebel, Peoplesoft, etc. Skills specializing on these applications are in demand nowadays. Business Intelligence sounds related too.


Thanks for your answer. 

I agree that those are relevant skills and they all used to be denoted as separate jobs in demand on the previous skilled-occupations lists. However, now it only shows 'ICT Business Analyst' for what appears to be a collection of relevant IT jobs.

I also have a job offer at Oracle as a Siebel pre-sales consultant, do you think that would be more relevant than the position I mentioned at Accenture?


----------



## mayureshbhr (Jul 7, 2017)

jay2xra said:


> It could be if you'll get plenty of experience with popular e-business applications like SAP, Oracle e-business suite, Microsoft Dynamics, Siebel, Peoplesoft, etc. Skills specializing on these applications are in demand nowadays. Business Intelligence sounds related too.


I have a 7yrs of experience working in BI on SAP Business Objects, Qlikview, Informatica and other BI tools.

What job code shud I opt for?


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

mayureshbhr said:


> I have a 7yrs of experience working in BI on SAP Business Objects, Qlikview, Informatica and other BI tools.
> 
> What job code shud I opt for?


Hi Mayur,

Did you go ahead with your ACS skills assessment as an ICT business analyst (Code: 261111)? if you are unsure, go through ANZCO descriptions available at ACS website. They are pretty clear.

if you had more than 50% of Bachelor / Masters subjects related to Computer Science or as mentioned in the ACS guidelines, you qualify as an ICT major. If you have more than 30% but less than 50% subjects then ICT minor. If you fall in ICT major or minor category, then OK to go forward w/ "Skills Assessment" type of ACS application. If qualifications do not fall in ICT major/ minor then have to submit a RPL application. I'm in process of drafting my RPL application. This forum is a great resource.

Folks who have already received a positive assessment from ACS in RPL, please share your experiences about the RPL process. Thanks!

Kind Regards,
Abhilash


----------



## mayureshbhr (Jul 7, 2017)

nabhilash said:


> mayureshbhr said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 7yrs of experience working in BI on SAP Business Objects, Qlikview, Informatica and other BI tools.
> ...


Thanks Abhilash for the information

I have my Bachelors degree in Information Technology (BSc-IT) and Masters in Computers Applications (MCA)

Only concern what I have is what roles n duites they actually look in ICT BA. Is it very specific to proper BA roles.? I have development as well as some management experience in BI. Will they deduct my development experience if I go for ICT BA?


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

mayureshbhr said:


> Thanks Abhilash for the information
> 
> I have my Bachelors degree in Information Technology (BSc-IT) and Masters in Computers Applications (MCA)
> 
> Only concern what I have is what roles n duites they actually look in ICT BA. Is it very specific to proper BA roles.? I have development as well as some management experience in BI. Will they deduct my development experience if I go for ICT BA?


I don't think so. As long as your job roles and responsibilities match to that of an ICT BA, you should be good to get your skills assessed by ACS. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## mayureshbhr (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi, 
I have applied for ICT BA on 9th Aug and waiting for my ACS result. Just wanted to know normally how much time it takes for ACS. Has anyone applied recently and received ACS?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mayureshbhr said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for ICT BA on 9th Aug and waiting for my ACS result. Just wanted to know normally how much time it takes for ACS. Has anyone applied recently and received ACS?


4/5 weeks is the current wait, but also depends on the number of episodes you have

Cheers


----------



## mayureshbhr (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi,

Anyone with a score of 65 got invite for ICT BA this year?

Could anyone please tell me what is probability of getting invite for 65 marks for 189 and 70 marks for 190 (Victoria)?


----------



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

These days it is 6 weeks to be exact. I got it on the first day of 6th week. I had only 1 education episode and only 1 work experience episode of 9 years.



newbienz said:


> 4/5 weeks is the current wait, but also depends on the number of episodes you have
> 
> Cheers


----------



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

ICT BA with 65 pts and 189 visa - chance only next year. If i remember correctly the 65 pts queue is still at oct last year.

On the other hand soft developer queue is at 60 i think. Take a look at the responsibilities of 261313 and other job codes to see where you can fit with relevant exp.



mayureshbhr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone with a score of 65 got invite for ICT BA this year?
> 
> Could anyone please tell me what is probability of getting invite for 65 marks for 189 and 70 marks for 190 (Victoria)?


----------



## mayureshbhr (Jul 7, 2017)

When you say next year do u mean July 2018?

I have also applied for 190 Victoria and NSW with 70 score. Any chances for 190 this year?



whitenoise said:


> ICT BA with 65 pts and 189 visa - chance only next year. If i remember correctly the 65 pts queue is still at oct last year.
> 
> On the other hand soft developer queue is at 60 i think. Take a look at the responsibilities of 261313 and other job codes to see where you can fit with relevant exp.
> 
> ...


----------



## rajivtvla (Jan 4, 2018)

whitenoise said:


> These days it is 6 weeks to be exact. I got it on the first day of 6th week. I had only 1 education episode and only 1 work experience episode of 9 years.


Hello,
Could you please share the job duties of ICT Business Analyst as you have mentioned.
Thanks


----------

